# Interview Scenario Questions



## blueline22 (Feb 28, 2016)

How would you answer these?

1 - Q. You and your partner, working a night shift, respond to a possible burglary in progress at a residential structure. When you arrive, you see there are no lights on in the house, and the front door is partially open. Your partner says he/she will go cover the back of the house while you cover the front. You ask for additional units and dispatch tells you they are all busy, but will send the first available car.

You then hear the sounds of a commotion at the rear of the house. You approach the back and as you look around the corner you see the following;

Your partner is on his/her knees, hands in the air, head bowed toward ground, pleading not to be shot. A male is standing in front of your partner, aiming your partner's pistol at your partner's head. The suspect is about ten feet away from you and does not know you are there.

2. - Q. Your sergeant calls you into the office and tells you the Mayor has been complaining about cars running the stop sign near the Mayor's house. The sergeant gives you a directed patrol assignment to watch the intersection for violations.

You set up on the intersection and the first car you pull over for running the stop sign, is the Mayor. As soon as you approach the driver's window, the Mayor says, "Thank you young man, I was just testing to see if you guys were going to take care of this problem."

How would you handle this?

3. - Q. You are dispatched to a busy intersection reference an unknown disturbance. You arrive to find a car refusing to move. Seems the light had turned green and the driver of the car didn't start to go fast enough. A car behind him started honking the horn. This made the first guy mad and now he is refusing to move. Traffic is backing up behind him and several people are now gathering at the intersection to watch this unfold.

You try to talk to the driver, but he has locked the doors and rolled up the windows. He refuses to speak with you and just keeps honking his own horn.

How are you going to address this issue, and why?

4. - Q. You are on patrol in the city around 9:00pm. You enter a parking lot that is empty except for one vehicle. As you drive by the vehicle you notice there is 4 males in the vehicle, along with smoke comming out the windows. You pull up behind the vehicle and activate your auxiliary lights. You point your spot light at the vehicle and notice multiple quick movements in the vehicle. You approach the driver, and the scent of marijuana is present. What do you do?

5. - Q. You have just finished your FTO program as a new police officer. This is your first chance to stop by your best friend's house to show off in your uniform.

You knock on the front door and you hear your friend yell for you to come in. You walk into the living room and immediately see a small bag of marijuana sitting on the coffee table. You and your friend are the only ones at the house. His wife and kids are at the mall.

What are you going to do, and why?

6. - Q. You are a new recruit, and have been assigned to one of the senior Field Training Officers. Your FTO has the reputation of being one of the best street cops to ever put on a badge.

You have just left a domestic violence call, with the drunk husband handcuffed and under arrest in the back of your car. All the way to booking, the guy has been cussing you both out, telling you he is going to rape your wife and burn your house down, etc.

You walk the guy into the booking room. He turns and spits in the face of your FTO. The FTO punches the guy in the face, which knocks him to the floor. When he hits the floor, it splits the back of his head open.

The FTO turns to you and says, "Okay, you saw it, he tried to jerk away, lost his balance and fell to the floor."

How do you handle this?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

How would I answer these?

Honestly and to the best of my ability, good luck


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

1. Bang , police don't move !
2. Here's your ticket your Honor.
3. I need a wrecker down here.
4. Hey guys , what are you up to ?
5. That's just a oregano.
6. Damn this floor is just slippery ! Did they just wax it ?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

1. Hey, I thought you only did that for me!!!!.
2. Good evening your honor, I have always wanted to be a Detective.
3. Pull behind him and turn my siren on constant. Test of wills.
4. Bang, police don't move.
5. Good luck with that illegal entry and search you just did kid.
6. Good evening chief, did I mention I have always wanted to be a Detective.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

How would you answer these?

1 - Q. You and your partner, working a night shift, respond to a possible burglary in progress at a residential structure. When you arrive, you see there are no lights on in the house, and the front door is partially open. Your partner says he/she will go cover the back of the house while you cover the front. You ask for additional units and dispatch tells you they are all busy, but will send the first available car.

You then hear the sounds of a commotion at the rear of the house. You approach the back and as you look around the corner you see the following;

Your partner is on his/her knees, hands in the air, head bowed toward ground, pleading not to be shot. A male is standing in front of your partner, aiming your partner's pistol at your partner's head. The suspect is about ten feet away from you and does not know you are there.

Do you like your partner? Is he the one sleeping with your wife or you with his? Does he snore? Does he fart a lot? Has he made sexual advances that you are NOT flattered by, even if you said a flat out "NO"? Does he/she normally pull his/her own weight?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

2. - Q. Your sergeant calls you into the office and tells you the Mayor has been complaining about cars running the stop sign near the Mayor's house. The sergeant gives you a directed patrol assignment to watch the intersection for violations.

You set up on the intersection and the first car you pull over for running the stop sign, is the Mayor. As soon as you approach the driver's window, the Mayor says, "Thank you young man, I was just testing to see if you guys were going to take care of this problem."

How would you handle this?

Call him a liar. Write him a ticket and then while making him wait, notify the local media anonymously. While you await the reporters, taunt him on the PA and make wild accusations about his family life (incest, bestiality, s&m, etc). Then, just as the media arrives, get out, walk up to his car and start screaming, "I WILL NOT NOR WILL I EVER TAKE A BRIBE, YOU BASTARD!"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

3) Shoot him. Call for a tow truck.
4) Considering you used your 'AUXILIARY LIGHTS', said lights have limited authority and are unpaid, volunteer lights. Ignore the situation so as to avoid a law suit and find another quiet, dark place to take a nap.
5) Announce, "I am a POLICE OFFICER! No one is above the law. You, you evil doer are under arrest because Pot is NOT legal just yet!" If he resists, based on his race, you can either fight him or shoot him.
6) Kick the suspect several times, urinate on his face and then begin screaming incoherently with the occasional accusation that the suspect drugged you. Then, depending on his race, you can either continue to book him, or shoot him.

Guns are bad, M'kay.


----------

